# Newbie Bets



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 17, 2019)

Is this bet ok? i'm new to sports bet and understanding it, So can i have a feedback about this bets? i bet on football and basketball. Btw i'm using this demo account in vodds.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 21, 2019)

Do you think this bets are gonna win?? i'm playing safe with basketball but in football i'm basing with the odds.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 21, 2019)

There is only one way to see, wait.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 22, 2019)

A_Skywalker said:


> There is only one way to see, wait.


i won by knicks but didn't realize that thought that i would not profit, break even. but i think if i will bet with same amount i will profit atleast if the underdog wins and if the favorite wins i lose some money. Cause i read at other forums that some of the gamblers do that kind of betting.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 23, 2019)

This time i won by my instinct that raptors can defeat the kings by 15+ points and i did! little by little i will understand more about sports bets


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 25, 2019)

Lost by .5 effin .5, didn't see that coming guess i have to learn more about predictions.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hoping bucks would win and score about 14+ winning points.


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Feb 12, 2019)

Doubt about the odds, why is it too low?


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Feb 20, 2019)

Over @ 1.50. Hoping for 2 FT points score.


----------

